# belhasa or emarates driving institute



## samroo

hi everyone 
ive been driving back home for 12 years but unfortunately can not get a converstion done on my egyptian license (we are no longer good for them here anymore)

don't know which driving school to go to belhasa or emarates driving institute ?

did any one go through this process before or can advice on the better school ?


i work in Jafza by the way..


thank you

regards


----------



## dxbexpat

both above names are good schools, I took a bike licence from Galadari Motor driving school, was very good and got licence quick. Check all of them and compare which ones good for your pocket and suitable for where you work or stay, make a few calls and chose the one good for you.


----------



## Zexotic

I had applied for a driving license from Belhasa Institute, and ALHAMDULLILAH got my license in the first try. I personally know other people who've got the license in the first and second try from him. The instructor is very good. If you need, I can pm you his contact number.


----------



## nm62

Samroo

It is a myth (no explanation for the reasoning)...

1) If you want i manual driving license go for emirates driving institute.... i took it from them... 

(they have 20 years experience since when Men were not allowed to apply for automatic driving license unless they have a docter's permanently special needs report).... the instructors here train professional drivers for heavy vehicles so they have extra tips to be given....

2) Galadari is known for quick date for next test and passing rate... they are also into heavy vehicle training.... but comparatively new....

3) Belhasa (old name was Dubai driving institute for women back in 90's) they are equally old but changed over in last 10-15 years... they are quick in automatic license... 


They all follow the rules and regulations set by RTA so has not much difference in it.....

Emirates driving and Belhasa driving are owned by Belhasa BROTHERS.... so the money goes in the same pocket....


----------



## nm62

one more thing....

to give your test most of the time they ask you to visit head office... if you r in old dubai go for emirates and if you r in new dubai then go for belhasa.... 

i checked it long ago... i think about 9 years ago.... plz recheck this info...

if you already have a driving license from your country... they will give you 10 classes and send you directly for a road test if you pass in it... you get your license... it is cheaper if it does exist....


----------



## nm62

This is from Emirates driving institute....


*Q. What if I have my country license, how can this help me?
A. If a student is holding a valid Original license of his/her country and it is issued for more than 5 years or minimum 2 years the following documents are required - Original country's license and the affidavit from his/her consulate stating that the license is valid then he/she can either register for 30 classes or 20 classes depending on the issue date of the license.*

*
Q. How do I get my Indian driving license attested for file opening?

A. By going to the Indian Consulate in person with the following documents. 1. Valid Passport in original and photocopy (first / last and valid visa page) 2. Original valid driving license and its photocopy 3. Sworn affidavit and its photocopy, in the prescribed format typed in English & Arabic (Form has to be signed in presence of Consular Officer). The Attestation Fee is AED 40, ICWF Fee is AED 10 and the Service Fee is AED 10 so the total fee is AED 60. Additional documents may be needed. Please visit www. cgidubai.com for any further information on consular services. *



Emirates Driving Institute - Frequently Asked Questions 



Fees 
dh 1000 (auto) to dh 1100 (Manual) per 20 classes 

Manual is slightly expensive ...


----------

